# i7-4770k LGA 1150, LGA 1155



## ashdavid

Can someone tell what the difference is between these two CPU's? I bought a water cooling system and it says it is for the Intel Socket 1155/1156/1366. Are the physical properties essentially the same?

Also, I have just bought a ASUS Sabertooth Z77 which supports the LGA 1155 (That what it says on the box). Will this combo work?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cromewell

1150 and 1155 have the same mount points for the heatsink so you should be good.

However, for your motherboard...don't buy a CPU that doesn't match your CPU socket, it doesn't end well


----------



## Laquer Head

As said above..it wont end well..lol.. the 4770K is not compatible with sabertooth z77.


----------



## ashdavid

Damm, looks like that Mobo is going in for a different build. (I already have all the parts ready to build) So what is the equivalent to the Sabertooth or better in the ASUS range that will fit this CPU? I am going to have to buy another board.

I did not realize it, but the Z77 is an old board correct?


----------



## Cromewell

You'll be looking for something Z87 based. Conveniently, there is a sabretooth z87 
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z87/


----------



## Laquer Head

ashdavid said:


> Damm, looks like that Mobo is going in for a different build. (I already have all the parts ready to build) So what is the equivalent to the Sabertooth or better in the ASUS range that will fit this CPU? I am going to have to buy another board.
> 
> I did not realize it, but the Z77 is an old board correct?



Semi-old..yah..as in not the most current, but its not like it is obsolete by any stretch. I'm sure alot of people are building current systems with z77 as well as brand new z87

Why dont you return the board and buy a new Z87 or return cpu and buy a 3770K


----------



## ashdavid

Laquer Head said:


> Semi-old..yah..as in not the most current, but its not like it is obsolete by any stretch. I'm sure alot of people are building current systems with z77 as well as brand new z87
> 
> Why dont you return the board and buy a new Z87 or return cpu and buy a 3770K



What think I will do is use the Sabertooth for a streaming HTPC upstairs for the bedroods 80" Sharp. 

I would prefer to go with a newer MoBo for this build. Are there any 8 slot Dim MoBo's that will be as good or better than the Sabertooth? I looked all over ASUS web page , but I can't even find a Z87 Sabertooth. I know I am not looking in the right place.

@Cromewell , thanks for the link, for the life of me I could not find that board. I would have thought that they would have gone with an 8 slot dim board. Any really good 8 slot dim boards?


----------



## StrangleHold

Dual Channel memory controller. No point in having 8 slots. Can load four 8gb. sticks for 32gb.


----------



## Laquer Head

ashdavid said:


> *... The bedroods 80" sharp.*



badass!!


----------



## ashdavid

StrangleHold said:


> Dual Channel memory controller. No point in having 8 slots. Can load four 8gb. sticks for 32gb.



Please forgive my ignorance as I am still only a egg in the PC knowledge world.

But I can see why it would be benificiall to have 64gb of RAM. I was watching this vid, a bit old, but it still should apply.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP8Q-7Mdztg

And thoughts would be great.



Laquer Head said:


> badass!!



Thanks. I have a 14ft wide screen in my home theater, now that is awesome to watch movies on!!!


----------



## ashdavid

I decided to go with the Rampage Extreme 4 and i7-3970X and 64GB of Vengeance 2400MHz RAM.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## ashdavid

I ended up going with this memory.

http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by...400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmd64gx3m8a2400c10.html

How is this for overclocking?  I just bought the water cooling block for this ram as well,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txJ_h2jVNSM


----------



## Jiniix

Is hardware free for you? You spend more on RAM than most people do on a new high end gaming PC.


----------



## porterjw

ashdavid said:


> But I can see why it would be benificiall to have 64gb of RAM.



Why? Are you video editing a video of you video editing while playing three games and Folding? Because, you know, if you are...then have at it. Seriously though, overkill.


----------



## ashdavid

Jiniix said:


> Is hardware free for you? You spend more on RAM than most people do on a new high end gaming PC.


LOL, Yeah, it probably is a bit over the top.


imsati said:


> Why? Are you video editing a video of you video editing while playing three games and Folding? Because, you know, if you are...then have at it. Seriously though, overkill.



No video editing for me. I agree it is over kill and I probably don't need this much , well not probably, I don't need this much. But it sure will look cool with water cooling as well. Besides, in 10 years time every PC will probably have this much RAM.

My current PC.  I have not gotten around the cleaning up the wires yet. But with this new build I probably won't.


----------



## porterjw

And in 10 years, PCs might actually warrant having a need for that much. To each their own, it's your money.


----------



## ashdavid

imsati said:


> And in 10 years, PCs might actually warrant having a need for that much. To each their own, it's your money.



Very true. I am only doing this for fun as I am not that knowledgeable at all.

 I have worked hard to get where I am in life, especially to never have to worry about money ever again, so this really does not affect me one way or the other. 

But I do appreciate the feedback.


----------

